# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Instalimi DNS server

## Tom_Sojeri

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Me duhet te config dy servera edhe ti kaloj si domain name server per nje ISP.
Njeri do jet primar qe do te kete parametra tipik server dhe tjetri do jet sekondar si tip backup.
Tani nuk jam i sigurte ca te perdor unix apo windows.Me sa kam kerkuar Debian duket si me i rekomanduari.
Nqs me jepni ndonje ide se cfare OS te perdor edhe kush nga linux mund te jete me i mire.

Me respkete,
Luisi

----------


## helios

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> Me duhet te config dy servera edhe ti kaloj si domain name server per nje ISP.
> Njeri do jet primar qe do te kete parametra tipik server dhe tjetri do jet sekondar si tip backup.
> Tani nuk jam i sigurte ca te perdor unix apo windows.Me sa kam kerkuar Debian duket si me i rekomanduari.
> Nqs me jepni ndonje ide se cfare OS te perdor edhe kush nga linux mund te jete me i mire.
> 
> Me respkete,
> Luisi


Hehe...kam frikë që do përfundojë në temën e rradhës Windows VS *nix kjo "dilemë"  :sarkastik:  
Ka shumë të dhëna statistikore në rrjet që venë sistemet operative *nix në vend të parë sa i përket sigurisë, qëndrueshmërisë dhe jetëgjatësisë (si rrjedhim i dy të parave), plus shumë e shumë vecori të tjera.

Dikush tjetër këtu mund të të këshillojë një Windows meqë duket që je më praktik në të. Personalisht kam përdorur Debian kohë më parë dhe mund të të them që është vërtet S.O-ja më sugjeruar nga ata që vërtet e njohin mirë dhe e kanë provuar cdo të thotë të kesh një server në një ambjent të tillë pune.

Një tjetër me siguri do të këshillojë FreeBSD (apo e kam gabim? :P) 
Mgjth, BIND është software që të duhet (mund ta gjesh edhe në binary win32).

Nëse kërkon t'i futesh praktikës në Linux të këshilloj një derivat të Debian-it, Ubuntu, disi më miqësor le të themi.

Suksese dhe na thuaj zgjedhjen tënde  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Une thjesht kerkoj ca mendine nga njerez qe e njofin dhe e kan perdorur.
Shkurt muhabeti cili ja vlen ta perdoresh qe te konfigurohet nje here te hidhet ne nje cep edhe kaq.

gjithsesi flm per syjgerimin.

----------


## helios

Ah, nuk qenka ISP-ja jote, bjeri shkurt, zgjidh Windows  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

hahahahha po nuk eshte puna qe sma ndien.
Them qe nuk do shume mirembajtje.
 :perqeshje: 

Po system requirements ca duhet te jen me optimalet?

----------


## biondi_izmir

bjerini shkurt thot personi  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## qoska

DNS njehere konfigurohet dhe nuk ka nevoje per mirembajtje te mevonshme dhe po te doje me nderfaqe si Webmin BIND kontrollohet kollaj fare ne distance dhe nga persona jo ekspert ne lidhje me OS. Sigurisht qe duhet te jete *NIX arsyet kerkoi gjetke se fillon sherri pastaj :P. 

Gjithsesi Debian-Linux-Stable eshte me i rekomanduari nder distro te bazuara ne linux. BIND ekzekutohet aty ne nje ambient "chroot-ed" ose dhe ndonje "virtual machine". 

Une sic eshte thene me siper keshilloj FreeBSD. Lind pyetja cfare ofron me shume se Debian, e thjeshte nje mundesi qe quhet JAIL dhe qe ofron me shume mundesi se nje "chroot". Shpejtesi me te madhe pasi ka patur nje projekt specifik per te shpejtuar BIND ne FreeBSD i cili ka dale me sukses.

Stabiliteti i garantuar ne te dy platformat nga statistikat ne internet.

Do me shume se kaq shko ne Solaris ky eshte sistemi qe perdoret ne "root servers" te DNS ka nje koncept akoma me te avancuar se JAIL te FreeBSD qe jane containers, ku mund te ekzekutosh nje OS me vete  :shkelje syri: , si dhe nje nga sistemet UNIX me te mire te momentit, duke i bashkuar dhe ZFS nuk ke cdo me teper.

Windows heh nuk te jep ate fleksibilitet te cka thashe me siper. Konfigurimi eshte me GUI per me teper te duhet te caktivizosh shume sherbime qe kjo makine te quhet thjesht nje sherbyes DNS.

Instalimi ne *nix do te ishte nje "setup" i thjeshte. aktivizimi i BIND, konfigurimi i tij sipas deshires, dhe nje konfigurim firewall qe lejon vetem porten e DNS dhe SSH per administrim, ruajtja e konfigurimeve ose nje "dump" i komplet sistemit qe te jep mundeisne e rekuperimit te  tij ne cdo rast brenda gjysem ore dhe mund te shkosh te marresh cekun e pageses tek financa. Oh se harrova dhe te jesh i sigurte qe nuk do te kete probleme te shpejta.

Zgjidh e merr vete!

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Flm cunat  :buzeqeshje: 
Deri tani them te provoj i her debianin.
Gjithesesi Thnx  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nesti86

pershendetje,

ku mund te gjej tutoriale se si te krijoj dhe konfiguroj nje Domain Name server ne windows server 2003 !!!

flm

----------


## benseven11

Ky eshte libri qe te duhet: DNS on Windows server 2003.
http://rapidshare.de/files/15227901/...eilly.rar.html Nqs skedari rar te kerkon password futi  duke shtypur ne tastjere www.AvaxHome.ru

----------


## Lorencone

Password eshte gabim
password i sakte www.ebooksportal.org

----------


## nesti86

flm shume per pergjigje, 
kam edhe nje pyetje. Kam lexuar ne nje liber se DNS ne windows server 2003 nuk mund te konfigurlohet lokal !!! A ka provuar ndonjeri prej jush ?

----------


## qoska

Cfare do te thuash me kete se se kuptoj termin "lokal" ne kete kontekst.
Mund ta sqarosh me shume kerkesen tende?!

----------


## nesti86

Po mendoj per LAN!

----------


## gazmend73

> flm shume per pergjigje, 
> kam edhe nje pyetje. Kam lexuar ne nje liber se DNS ne windows server 2003 nuk mund te konfigurlohet lokal !!! A ka provuar ndonjeri prej jush ?


Mund te konfigurohet , megjithese personalisht kam preferuar me shume ti configuroj si  '' server. emri rrjetit.lan '' .

Per kete kam perdorur familjen 192.9.200.x te adresave IP. 
Ka punuar dhe punon ne menyre brilante . Ketu i referohem serverave qe nuk jane fikur kurre 24 ore ne dite .
Mund te eksperiminetoni dhe me .local , por personalisht preferoj me shume .lan 
prsh .

----------


## nince_tutes

s'ka fare ndryshim midil .lan apo .local apo .cfareTeDojeQejfi.

Ideja e ketyre prapashtesave eshte q brenda LAN-it s'ka rendesi fare prapashtesa, pasi hostet brenda lan-it gjenden shpejt. per kerkesa jashte lan-it tend, (psh internet), DNS serveri ka root-hints e  vet, dhe fillon dhe ben query deri sa t kthen IP perkatese t rekordit q kerkove. 
Problemi eshte se si do kapen resourcet brenda lanit tend nga jashte, nga interneti. Zakonisht perdoren 2 dns, nje per LAN-in dhe tjetra per public

----------


## gazmend73

> s'ka fare ndryshim midil .lan apo .local apo .cfareTeDojeQejfi.
> 
> Ideja e ketyre prapashtesave eshte q brenda LAN-it s'ka rendesi fare prapashtesa, pasi hostet brenda lan-it gjenden shpejt. per kerkesa jashte lan-it tend, (psh internet), DNS serveri ka root-hints e  vet, dhe fillon dhe ben query deri sa t kthen IP perkatese t rekordit q kerkove. 
> Problemi eshte se si do kapen resourcet brenda lanit tend nga jashte, nga interneti. Zakonisht perdoren 2 dns, nje per LAN-in dhe tjetra per public


Personi qe kerkoi nje mendim ne lidhje me ndertimin e nje DNS SERVER nuk ishte shume specifik se per cfare arsyeje  i nevojitej nje konfiguracion i tille  .
Ndoshta kishte ndermend vetem ndertimin e nje AD (ACTIVE DIRECTORY ).
Ja pse nuk u ndala shume ne detaje .
prsh

----------

